# Mount Rushmore from the Canadian Side of the Border



## numan




----------



## FJO

When your national pride manifests itself in denigrating others, it is not worth more than the free key strokes you used to express your view to the world to see.

Having said that, I wondered all my life what compelled the contemporaries of the 13 original colonies, living North of the Great Lakes, to stick with the imbecile - then, now and always - representative of a sick and oppressive oligarchy, rather than choosing freedom and less taxes and failing to realize that coming to this world through a fortunate hole does not and should NEVER give political advantage over others.

Seeing the taxes we are paying, and seeing that our head of state is, was, is and always will be an addle-brained aristocrat, with no personal achievement, I am beginning to understand.


----------



## Granny

When did South Dakota become a border state with Canada?


----------

